# Can't adjust bevel on Dewalt DWE7491RS table saw



## villanut (Nov 10, 2014)

I bought this saw almost a year ago but didn't have the need to make a bevel cut until recently. The manual says I need to move the bevel lock lever up and to the right, but I can't get the thing to budge. I don't want to push it because it isn't that solid. Anyone with this saw experience the same problem? Anyone else have advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gabriellus (Aug 18, 2014)

I have that saw, but the bevel handle does pivot for me. Not sure what to tell you. Their phone support is pretty helpful, I found…


----------



## villanut (Nov 10, 2014)

> I have that saw, but the bevel handle does pivot for me. Not sure what to tell you. Their phone support is pretty helpful, I found…
> 
> - gabriellus


Turns out all it needed was a little more muscle. I suppose it had atrophied a little because I hadn't used it. Now it loosens and tightens just fine.


----------



## BUDWood (Apr 29, 2017)

Good to know your issue has resolved with a little bit of more muscle power. I know I'm posting late, but can't resist posting as I had the same issue with my other table saw, but I never had this issue with Dewalt dwe7491rs.


----------

